# AA bleeding wheels



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Just spotted this in Home Bargains. Im sure its been asked before but I couldnt find the thread... 

Im sure you more experienced bods have a view on this?

Please do bear in mind its only on a Hyundai i10 - so its not high end


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Next door neighbours used it - was okay, did bleed some and from what I can remember did clean okay as well :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I’ve got the AA wash and wax from HB but it’s been too cold to try it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If I can get him to come out and play in the cold over weekend  I’ll get him to use it again and report back :thumb:


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Might go grab some this weekend and give it a go if the snow buggers off!


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Gafferinc said:


> Might go grab some this weekend and give it a go if the snow buggers off!


WOW not seen a flake in Southend :doublesho


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Got to love living in Wales


----------

